#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Air Asia to start flying to Sihanoukville

## Big Hairy Pig

*Copied from today's Phnom Penh Post:*

AirAsia to start flights to Sihanoukville
Thu, 11 May 2017

Budget carrier Air Asia will begin selling tickets next week for a new route linking Kuala Lumpur to Sihanoukville, with the first flights to take off in August, the companys CEO said yesterday.

Flights between the Malaysian capital and the Cambodian coastal city will run four times a week using Airbus 320s. The first flight is scheduled for August 9.

Speaking on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum on Asean, Air Asia group CEO Tony Fernandes told The Post that the Cambodian government had repeatedly requested that the Malaysian low-cost carrier launch service to Sihanoukville.

The government has asked me many times to do it, and now weve done it, he said.

Air Asia currently operates daily direct flights from Kuala Lumpur to Phnom Penh and Siem Reap, while its Thai subsidiary operates flights from Bangkok to the Cambodian capital.

Sihanouk International Airport currently only handles direct flights to and from Siem Reap, with seasonal scheduled international service connecting Ho Chi Minh City and Macau.

However, passenger traffic grew 118 percent last year to 94,630, and renovation is currently underway to increase its capacity.

The growth in passenger traffic to Cambodia reflects a growing international awareness of the Southeast Asian country as a tourist destination, Fernandes said.

On my flight to Phnom Penh today there were people from China, Indonesia, Malaysia, Ukraine, and they were telling me why they were coming to Cambodia. It was eye-opening for me, he said.

There is so much rich culture here that lots of Asean doesnt know about.

----------


## Luigi

> “On my flight to Phnom Penh today there were people from China, Indonesia, Malaysia, Ukraine, and they were telling me why they were coming to Cambodia. It was eye-opening for me,” he said.


I'm guessing they lied and didn't say brown skinned girls that bang like Semtex for $5, and all the drug cocktails Keith Richards could desire.


Or maybe they did and that's why they're going direct for fokin' Kuala Lumpur to Shooky.




> “There is so much rich culture here that lots of Asean doesn’t know about.”



Go on, what rich culture does Shooky have, besides what's dribbling out of some snatch. It was only built 50+ years ago.

----------


## ENT

There's fwk all "rich culture" in Cambo, other than archeology and the wreckage left by Pol Pot and his band of merry men.
Even the songs, stories and dances got almost totally wiped out.
The place is riddled with corruption and thousands of flakey drug or alcohol addled expats.
Snooky's a fwkn hole that needs filling. Kampot's getting that way too and queers are everywhere.

The brown skinned girls are there, desperate for income, Chinese businesses rule.

Snooky,...if you want to spend your time either sitting around a load of drunken scheming expat crims listening to their wild eyed boasts of how they bought this amazing bit of "paradise" for a song and how their "build' is going on, and then go see the dump ankle deep in mud among rice fields in an almost treeless depressing community of surly unemployable youths jealously keeping their eye on their bints,...good for you.
The whole area's a Muslim shithole.

There _are_ some nice hideaways tucked among the trees along the estuaries, though, great to escape to if they're not over-run by ropeheads.

Tu-tuk at $5 each way minimum rips into your budget if you want to get to town for supplies, so get a bike, or motocy..

----------


## Thedogsbollix

^

Sounds like koh phan-gan.

Anyway it cannot be a successful route for AA .

That other guy recons they are no good. No free sarnies and such.
.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Shv is still a shit hole full of casinos run and visited by Chinese, mad Russians, overage drunks that cant make it in Thailand and backpackers.

I give it 6 months before they pull it.

----------


## Thai3

can anyone confirm that AA DO charge for check in bags, mrs is arguing with me that they do not and thinks she can turn up and not have to pay. The usual my sister and friend never pay bollocks. I am only going on what AA say and have paid for one bag, now she wants to take another one and thinks it will be OK? Off to nip land on Mon.

----------


## cyrille

If you mean carry on baggage then you're allowed one bag and a computer bag free. If you mean checked baggage, that is always paid for. Your sister and friend would have paid for it.

To be honest your post is all over the place, so it's not easy to be certain what you are asking. 'The usual my sister and friend...', for example. What does that mean?  :Confused:

----------


## aging one

If you arrive at the airport with a bag less than 15 kilos you will be charged 900 baht for a one segment for the bag. Could be more than you paid.  Book the bag.

----------


## cyrille

AA flies to Danang for 999 baht beginning in July, I see.

Far more appealing than Sihanoukville, from what I've heard.

----------


## Thai3

> If you mean carry on baggage then you're allowed one bag and a computer bag free. If you mean checked baggage, that is always paid for. Your sister and friend would have paid for it.
> 
> To be honest your post is all over the place, so it's not easy to be certain what you are asking. 'The usual my sister and friend...', for example. What does that mean?


I did state check in bags in the first line, that's what the airlines call them

----------


## cyrille

Then you went on to suggest that your sister didn't pay for checked baggage. Which of course she would have done. Check on their website if you like.

----------


## cyrille

> The usual my sister and friend never pay bollocks.


Oh, this is what your wife said.

OK.

It was unclear.

Well your wife is wrong, of course.

----------


## katie23

^agree w/ cyrille & AO. AA allows only 7 kg carry-on plus a laptop bag/handbag/ shoulder bag. If your luggage is more than 7 kg, check it in. If you do online check-in, you can modify your booking & pay less for checked-in luggage. If you check it in at the counter, it's more pricey. (At least, that's the case in PI.) I flew with AA last month, MNL-TPE. Witj most of my AA flights, the gate agents were strict abt the 7 kg carry-on rule. Don't know if they're strict in Th.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

I was busted 3 kilo over for carry on. Paid  1100 baht.

Guy weighed every bit I was carrying, 7 kg max for both bags if they want to enforce it.

Beware the random weigher .

----------


## Occidental Tourist

Regarding AsianAir, I will never fly them again. Before finalizing tickets to Myanmar on Expedia, AsianAir stated that $52 fare would go up $96 if I used a credit card. (Oh, so we pay with gold bullion instead?) I cancelled the order, yet AsianAir grabbed my creditcard # out of the air and decided it was a "pending" purchase. Despite my vehement calls and emails suggesting otherwise, they went ahead and took my money anyway, the bastards.

----------


## ENT

AirAsia are a basta*d to deal with like that.
That 'payment pending' bit happened to me too, again AirAsia.
Itinerary change is also useless on line, plus they really charge for it, might as  well just buy another ticket,....on another airline.
Once you've clicked the go buttons there's no go back to rectify any mistakes.

Their blurb says that you can contact this or that address to change things, but it;s a minefield trying to sort it with them.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

^

Yep,  one thing with using budget airlines is that one must be on the ball when booking and be sure to make sure everything is spot on before pushing the button.

Flight changes are around $80.  I have binned quite a few tickets and laughed them off.

Given the price of the ticket, it was no problem.

The savings when flying regularly far outweighs the odd dumped ticket.

It is all relevant.

----------


## justme2017

If this is successful for any length of time it will lead to the continual decline of anything nice about SHV. Cambodia has no vision when it comes to development. Thailand is bad and Cambodia in comparison is down right depressing.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

That's just about right.

The Airport on Samui sent that place into Warp speed decline.

But hey, it's no problem really because it's got a happen sooner or later . 

Just adapt to the change.

----------


## Dillinger

> Shv is still a shit hole full of casinos run and visited by Chinese


Well theres a fair few sex and gambling starved Chinese in KL who will wanna join them



> I give it 6 months before they pull it.


 more flights i reckon..... We will see

----------


## Seekingasylum

Is there a casino in Snooky?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Six of them to be precise.

Well, there's your answer, rich culture indeed.

----------

